# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Katana Identification?

## Jason Elrod

Can someone help me identify this modern Katana?  Please see the pics.  This one was given to a young lady after a friend of hers passed away.  She came to me for help but unfortunately I now little about the Katana as I am more interested in European swords.

Any direction to look would be appreciate it.  I've glanced through Hanwei, Bugei, Cold Steel and Kris Cutlery catalogs but haven't found anything to match so far.  Maybe I missed it.

I can supply more pictures if needed.  

Thanks,

Jason

----------


## Greg Mukai

Cheness "Oniyuri" 9260 Custom Bujinkan Katana looks like a match.

----------


## Jason Elrod

I think you are correct. Thank you very much.

----------

